# Been pissing blood very frequently for 17 hours



## blundig (Nov 2, 2021)

I guess I better go to the doctors, huh?


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 2, 2021)

Of course. Not good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ (Nov 2, 2021)

Doctor. Immediately.


----------



## CJ (Nov 2, 2021)

Unless you ate beets recently.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 2, 2021)

If it has not anything to do with eating something full of antioxidants, recommend urine analysis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## weightlossburn (Nov 2, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> If it has not anything to do with eating something full of antioxidants, recommend urine analysis.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Keep us posted.  Sounds interesting.  Unfortunately at your expense.


----------



## blundig (Nov 2, 2021)

Yes. It sucks. UTI, painless kidney stones, kidney cancer, bladder cancer or other kidney disease are the main possibilities. It's pretty freaky to see. Feel fine otherwise.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 2, 2021)

Let's also not forget that if you've been kicked in the kidney or hit in the kidney fairly hard it can also cause this. When I used to train martial arts I had this happen.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 2, 2021)

Internal bleeding can be caused by a lot of different things.


----------



## blundig (Nov 2, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> Let's also not forget that if you've been kicked in the kidney or hit in the kidney fairly hard it can also cause this. When I used to train martial arts I had this happen.


Yes it happens to boxers. I have no good excuse.


----------



## weightlossburn (Nov 2, 2021)

Do you have a good ppo insurance plan?  I would go directly to a specialist.  What is the right specialist in this case?  Urologist?


----------



## blundig (Nov 2, 2021)

Yes, going to my urologist. Had a UTI a couple of months ago--which I thought only girls get. I wrote this morning to my urologist and my GP and the urologist called me in today but couldn't go so tomorrow at 10:20. Probably a dead man.


----------



## supreme666leader (Nov 2, 2021)

What steroids are you on? Maybe drop any orals and see what happens ... Since starting orals urine test strips i use have been a little weird like showing trace blood at times ... May drop them


----------



## blundig (Nov 2, 2021)

No steroids


----------



## supreme666leader (Nov 2, 2021)

any supplements or change in diet??


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 2, 2021)

blundig said:


> I guess I better go to the doctors, huh?


Yes.  Bloody urine can be caused by a number of factors and some of them are life threatening.


----------



## weightlossburn (Nov 2, 2021)

I understand your concern and I would be freaking out too.  But from an outsider that's not experiencing this, try hard to think about other things.  You will kill yourself with anxiety before you get to the doctor and there's a good possibility the diagnosis is much better than you think.

You should research possible causes a little bit without a specific focus on cancer or kidney failure.  You want to make sure to understand what the doctor is saying and ask thoughtful questions.

Can some sort of bacterial infection cause this?  Maybe your hero will be a simple antibiotic?  

You get what I'm saying?  Your body will react to you thinking the worst and then when you find out it's better than what you expected, you will still feel sick from the previous anxiety.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 2, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Keep us posted. Sounds interesting. Unfortunately at your expense.



You’re referring to @blundig?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blundig (Nov 2, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> You’re referring to @blundig?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes


----------



## blundig (Nov 2, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> I understand your concern and I would be freaking out too.  But from an outsider that's not experiencing this, try hard to think about other things.  You will kill yourself with anxiety before you get to the doctor and there's a good possibility the diagnosis is much better than you think.
> 
> You should research possible causes a little bit without a specific focus on cancer or kidney failure.  You want to make sure to understand what the doctor is saying and ask thoughtful questions.
> 
> ...


Thank you, good perspective. Bacterial infection is a prominent cause.


----------



## blundig (Nov 2, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> any supplements or change in diet??


Nope


----------



## blundig (Nov 2, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> any supplements or change in diet??


Same flax seed, fish oil and one low dose aspirin


----------



## Ryu (Nov 2, 2021)

Hospital man. Just to be safe. 

Unless you where recently bitten by a chick...(ginger snaps reference)


----------



## weightlossburn (Nov 2, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> You’re referring to @blundig?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Haha, yeah, you will notice that quoting the correct post has been particularly challenging for me in general.


----------



## supreme666leader (Nov 3, 2021)

blundig said:


> Same flax seed, fish oil and one low dose aspirin


maybe stop the asprin for a while and see if that helps ... but may not be a good idea to waste time trying to figure this it before going to get checked out.


----------



## Samp3i (Nov 3, 2021)

Is the colour dark red or bright red?


----------



## weightlossburn (Nov 3, 2021)

@blundig 

Don't know where you live, but in the northeast you would have seen your doctor already.  Keep us posted.  We are here for you and wishing you the best news!


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 4, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> What steroids are you on? Maybe drop any orals and see what happens ... Since starting orals urine test strips i use have been a little weird like showing trace blood at times ... May drop them



Nu-uh!


----------



## beefnewton (Nov 4, 2021)

I had a similar situation and got pretty concerned.  I became constipated as hell.  I was pissing and crapping bloody things (when I managed to get something out).  Turns out it was just bacterial.  I'm not a very experienced ass-eater and made the mistake of moving further around for more fun.  And then I put my dick in it, and the rest is history... or maybe she gave me an STD, and I just blamed that.  Honesty wasn't her superpower.  Anyway, antibiotic cleared up what seemed at the time a very serious issue.  If anyone wants to write a primer on proper protocol ass-eating, that'd be good too.


----------



## weightlossburn (Nov 4, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> I had a similar situation and got pretty concerned.  I became constipated as hell.  I was pissing and crapping bloody things (when I managed to get something out).  Turns out it was just bacterial.  I'm not a very experienced ass-eater and made the mistake of moving further around for more fun.  And then I put my dick in it, and the rest is history... or maybe she gave me an STD, and I just blamed that.  Honesty wasn't her superpower.  Anyway, antibiotic cleared up what seemed at the time a very serious issue.  If anyone wants to write a primer on proper protocol ass-eating, that'd be good too.


LMAO, that is hands down the most disgusting post I ever read.


----------



## CJ (Nov 4, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> I had a similar situation and got pretty concerned.  I became constipated as hell.  I was pissing and crapping bloody things (when I managed to get something out).  Turns out it was just bacterial.  I'm not a very experienced ass-eater and made the mistake of moving further around for more fun.  And then I put my dick in it, and the rest is history... or maybe she gave me an STD, and I just blamed that.  Honesty wasn't her superpower.  Anyway, antibiotic cleared up what seemed at the time a very serious issue.  If anyone wants to write a primer on proper protocol ass-eating, that'd be good too.


Use Wet-Naps 🤣


----------



## CJ (Nov 4, 2021)

blundig said:


> Yes, going to my urologist. Had a UTI a couple of months ago--which I thought only girls get. I wrote this morning to my urologist and my GP and the urologist called me in today but couldn't go so tomorrow at 10:20. Probably a dead man.


Any updates???


----------



## beefnewton (Nov 4, 2021)

I think Blundig is up in the hospital with his dick in traction at this point.


----------



## Yano (Nov 4, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> " Honesty wasn't her superpower. "


That one line ,,, omfg I laughed til my face hurt.


----------



## weightlossburn (Nov 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Any updates???


He's disappeared.  Hope he didn't bleed out


----------



## Yano (Nov 4, 2021)

Might of held him for tests and observation if he ran up to the ER.


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 4, 2021)

@blundig you still alive?


----------



## Jonjon (Nov 4, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> @blundig you still alive?



Yeah would like to hear an update 
Prayers everything is ok


----------



## Samp3i (Nov 5, 2021)

Maybe If you stop fucking your dick with a screwdriver that could help the pissing blood situation @blundig


----------



## MrBafner (Nov 5, 2021)

Let's hope it's nothing major


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 5, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> Maybe If you stop fucking your dick with a screwdriver that could help the pissing blood situation @blundig


Hope he's at least using some electro stimulation through said screwdriver sounding fuck stick


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Nov 5, 2021)

Sure its blood and not coca-cola piss from Rabdo?


----------



## shackleford (Nov 5, 2021)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Sure its blood and not coca-cola piss from Rabdo?


thats what i was thinking. either way, i hope this guy got some actual medical help. You only have some much blood to piss away...


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 5, 2021)

shackleford said:


> thats what i was thinking. either way, i hope this guy got some actual medical help. You only have some much blood to piss away...



I would have been gone after the first recommendation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shackleford (Nov 5, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I would have been gone after the first recommendation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


i hope he's doing ok


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 5, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I would have been gone after the first recommendation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Honestly didn't think anyone would need to be told to go to the dr. Op hasn't been online since he made this on Tuesday.. hopefully he didn't piss his life away


----------



## Send0 (Nov 5, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I would have been gone after the first recommendation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I would have gone with no recommendation.. potential kidney issues are no joke. Hopefully it's just an inflamed prostate, or some kind of minor infection.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 5, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I would have gone with no recommendation.. potential kidney issues are no joke. Hopefully it's just an inflamed prostate, or some kind of minor infection.


... or the Ripley..


----------



## blundig (Nov 7, 2021)

I don't know where anyone got the ridiculous idea I did not seek medical help immediately. I was on MyChartYNNH in ten minutes. I am awaiting the results of 5 tests, scans, MRIs, cytology, etc. When I piss, the entirety of the bowl from top to bottom is red--no other color. Once brick colored; i.e. old blood. There is no pain, hesitation or other discomfort. That is not good, though not dispositive, for the more benign potential causes. I have to get some blood also, given the volume lost.


----------



## Samp3i (Nov 7, 2021)

blundig said:


> I don't know where anyone got the ridiculous idea I did not seek medical help immediately. I was on MyChartYNNH in ten minutes. I am awaiting the results of 5 tests, scans, MRIs, cytology, etc. When I piss, the entirety of the bowl from top to bottom is red--no other color. Once brick colored; i.e. old blood. There is no pain, hesitation or other discomfort. That is not good, though not dispositive, for the more benign potential causes. I have to get some blood also, given the volume lost.


Fuck me that's not a medical problem it's a fucking horror vodoo story! 

Rest in peace brother in iron, you wil always be in our 💓


----------



## shackleford (Nov 7, 2021)

blundig said:


> I don't know where anyone got the ridiculous idea I did not seek medical help immediately. I was on MyChartYNNH in ten minutes. I am awaiting the results of 5 tests, scans, MRIs, cytology, etc. When I piss, the entirety of the bowl from top to bottom is red--no other color. Once brick colored; i.e. old blood. There is no pain, hesitation or other discomfort. That is not good, though not dispositive, for the more benign potential causes. I have to get some blood also, given the volume lost.


Good to hear you still doing ok.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 8, 2021)

Wow! I hope it turns out to be something not so serious brother.


----------



## JoelR314 (Nov 8, 2021)

I had dark red urine once, no other symptoms or pain. It cleared up the following morning and a few hours later I had intense lower back pain. Was on the floor screaming. GF helped me get up and walk across the street to the ER. The MRI showed a hole in my kidney. I was given iv Dilaudid and Torridol. Completely erased all pain. I went home and passed a kidney stone. Felt nothing thanks to the opiate. By the time I had the MRI it had already left the kidney and was on it's way out.
I actually had another removed in May and I have a small fragment left over. It hurts right now a bit.
Stones are very common so it may be that. They can be completely painless until they move around.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 8, 2021)

JoelR314 said:


> I had dark red urine once, no other symptoms or pain. It cleared up the following morning and a few hours later I had intense lower back pain. Was on the floor screaming. GF helped me get up and walk across the street to the ER. The MRI showed a hole in my kidney. I was given iv Dilaudid and Torridol. Completely erased all pain. I went home and passed a kidney stone. Felt nothing thanks to the opiate. By the time I had the MRI it had already left the kidney and was on it's way out.
> I actually had another removed in May and I have a small fragment left over. It hurts right now a bit.
> Stones are very common so it may be that. They can be completely painless until they move around.


Whoa... Not to hijack this thread, but tell me more about the hole discovered in your kidney. That sounds like something pretty serious. Was that from the kidney stones, or is it cystic in nature?

Man, that just sounds scary as hell.


----------



## weightlossburn (Nov 8, 2021)

blundig said:


> I don't know where anyone got the ridiculous idea I did not seek medical help immediately. I was on MyChartYNNH in ten minutes. I am awaiting the results of 5 tests, scans, MRIs, cytology, etc. When I piss, the entirety of the bowl from top to bottom is red--no other color. Once brick colored; i.e. old blood. There is no pain, hesitation or other discomfort. That is not good, though not dispositive, for the more benign potential causes. I have to get some blood also, given the volume lost.



From a bloody dick to a disappearing trick.  We were worried about you.  I can understand how a red bowl can be concerning.  The good thing is that did plenty of testing on you.  Now, it's just a waiting game.

Don't be a stranger.  I think it would be more therapeutic for you to stay on the discussion board.  Try not to focus much on what's going on with you.  The results will be the same when you get them back.


----------



## blundig (Nov 8, 2021)

shackleford said:


> Good to hear you still doing ok.


I've felt perfectly fine the entire time actually. That's why they don't think it's an infection.


----------



## weightlossburn (Nov 8, 2021)

blundig said:


> I've felt perfectly fine the entire time actually. That's why they don't think it's an infection.


Don't kick in the towel just yet.  If it's not an infection, it could potentially be an issue that can still be resolved by medication alone.


----------



## Yano (Nov 8, 2021)

Some medications and otc things can cause a change in urine color , senna which is a laxative can do it , thorazine , Mellaril an those can even be a wine red. Food coloring can do it as well in some folks. Good luck man hope it's nothing serious !


----------



## beefnewton (Nov 8, 2021)

You need to ease into sounding slowly.  You can't just jam a rod in there.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 8, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> You need to ease into sounding slowly. You can't just jam a rod in there.



It’s called tuning yo d!ck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 9, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> I had a similar situation and got pretty concerned.  I became constipated as hell.  I was pissing and crapping bloody things (when I managed to get something out).  Turns out it was just bacterial.  I'm not a very experienced ass-eater and made the mistake of moving further around for more fun.  And then I put my dick in it, and the rest is history... or maybe she gave me an STD, and I just blamed that.  Honesty wasn't her superpower.  Anyway, antibiotic cleared up what seemed at the time a very serious issue.  If anyone wants to write a primer on proper protocol ass-eating, that'd be good too.


Sometimes when we write things down it's best to sleep on the thought overnight before hitting the submit button. 

A week if needed.


----------



## beefnewton (Nov 9, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Sometimes when we write things down it's best to sleep on the thought overnight before hitting the submit button.
> 
> A week if needed.



I'm good.  Thanks for looking out, though.


----------



## blundig (Nov 9, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> You need to ease into sounding slowly.  You can't just jam a rod in there.


Actually they are--a cytoscopy next week. 
The bleeding suddenly stopped. None.
If it's kidney or bladder cancer, they're among the most treatable, so I'm not THAT worried. I've had greater life altering disappointments. 
However, just to avoid the hassle, I'm hoping it was a number of small kidney stones (which I have) passing painlessly but cutting inside.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 9, 2021)

Sounds like the most likely too.


----------



## blundig (Nov 9, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> Sounds like the most likely too.


Neither my doctor or P.A. will hazard a guess, even after telling them I'm just asking for general stats, not an analysis of my case.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 9, 2021)

If it’s any comfort, my dad has had about a dozen kidney stones. I remember the bloody toilet bowl thing from my childhood.


----------



## blundig (Nov 9, 2021)

I had one years ago, but a different scenario. Not my blood, but savage pain. Must have been a big one I guess. Thanks


----------



## blundig (Nov 9, 2021)

Not MUCH blood I mean


----------



## JoelR314 (Nov 9, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Whoa... Not to hijack this thread, but tell me more about the hole discovered in your kidney. That sounds like something pretty serious. Was that from the kidney stones, or is it cystic in nature?
> 
> Man, that just sounds scary as hell.


I should have clarified. When a kidney stone leaves the kidney it leaves a hole. The doctor said "we didn't see a stone in the MRI kidney scan but there is a stone sized hole in the side of your kidney so a stone is probably on it's way out." Sure enough when I got home and went to the bathroom it came right out. Luckily I had Dillaudid still blocking pain so I felt nothing.
The hole was gone upon my follow up MRI a few weeks later.
I can tell you the pain I felt before getting to the ER was beyond intense.


----------



## Samp3i (Nov 9, 2021)

I had kidney stone and I expelled a few and no I hadn't any painkiller..shit that was an intense experience. I felt something from the base of my cock scraping and moving till it got out... The fucking pain. A good way to help the kidney stone to move faster is to block the tip of your penis where the piss come out, start peeing, make sure you are peeing but you don't, understand what I mean? You need to block it completely, so the pressure build up inside, when you start feeling a fucking massive pain and you wanna die, release the blockage and enjoy the fucking kidney getting shot out of your dick at light speed.

It's not an homemade invention btw, even the doctor told me that, of course don't fucking have your bladder explode because you push to hard while manually blocking the flow 😂😂😂


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 9, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> I'm good.  Thanks for looking out, though.


Well you are still quick to write things that are literally disgusting so apparently not as good as you think.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 10, 2021)

Now, having heard a bunch of people talk about how incredibly unpleasant kidney stones are, it's good to understand what can cause them. A lot of the foods that we think are healthy are very high in oxalates, which can cause kidney stones. Often kidney stones are formed from oxalate crystals. Foods like spinach, blackberries, raspberries, almonds, and a whole host of others are super high in oxalates. A high oxalate content in your blood can also cause heart arrhythmias, inflammation and joint pain, etc. etc. Here is a great podcast that talks about exactly this stuff. 

https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podca...paul-saladino-md/id1461771083?i=1000541242767


----------



## rawdeal (Nov 10, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> Now, having heard a bunch of people talk about how incredibly unpleasant kidney stones are, it's good to understand what can cause them. A lot of the foods that we think are healthy are very high in oxalates, which can cause kidney stones. Often kidney stones are formed from oxalate crystals. Foods like spinach, blackberries, raspberries, almonds, and a whole host of others are super high in oxalates. A high oxalate content in your blood can also cause heart arrhythmias, inflammation and joint pain, etc. etc. Here is a great podcast that talks about exactly this stuff.
> 
> https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podca...paul-saladino-md/id1461771083?i=1000541242767


Don't have time atm to read the link, Blusoul, but I will, even though I am wary of all things "*podcast*." Other things I have seen from you are worth a good read more so than some of what we commonly see on bodybuilding boards.

My knee-jerk reaction before reading is that most of our problems are due to dietary lifestyle and to good luck/bad luck genetics, but I'll get to your link to fine-tune my instincts  .......


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 10, 2021)

rawdeal said:


> Don't have time atm to read the link, Blusoul, but I will, even though I am wary of all things "*podcast*." Other things I have seen from you are worth a good read more so than some of what we commonly see on bodybuilding boards.
> 
> My knee-jerk reaction before reading is that most of our problems are due to dietary lifestyle and to good luck/bad luck genetics, but I'll get to your link to fine-tune my instincts  .......


Not sure they have a transcript of the podcast. I tend to listen to podcasts when I work out. It makes cardio go by a lot faster than just playing music. I figured  I work out my muscles and I work out my brain at the same time; learn a little something.

This one is worth a listen. So many of the things we as bodybuilders complain about our symptomatic of high amounts of oxalates.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 10, 2021)

I have to tell you guys that I just love this forum more and more. When I try and talk to my non-bodybuilding friends about this kind of health stuff, they basically just go deaf!. I really value the knowledge that we share with one another. Can't tell you how much I have learned as a result. 

This is why it's so important for us to post when we're having health issues, because look how much learning happens as a result of it.

The knowledge base on this forum just blows my mind.


----------



## blundig (Nov 10, 2021)

There are so many double edged swords to balance in diet. In addition to the information above regarding the implications of berries, almonds, spinach etc, they are also commonly touted as super foods protective against heart disease and  cancer.


----------



## blundig (Nov 10, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> Fuck me that's not a medical problem it's a fucking horror vodoo story!
> 
> Rest in peace brother in iron, you wil always be in our 💓


So you're like a life coach?


----------



## TODAY (Nov 10, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> Now, having heard a bunch of people talk about how incredibly unpleasant kidney stones are, it's good to understand what can cause them. A lot of the foods that we think are healthy are very high in oxalates, which can cause kidney stones. Often kidney stones are formed from oxalate crystals. Foods like spinach, blackberries, raspberries, almonds, and a whole host of others are super high in oxalates. A high oxalate content in your blood can also cause heart arrhythmias, inflammation and joint pain, etc. etc. Here is a great podcast that talks about exactly this stuff.
> 
> https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podca...paul-saladino-md/id1461771083?i=1000541242767


This appears to be true for people with a genetic proclivity towards kidney stone formation, but dietary oxalate is only one factor. Other factors include:


High protein diets
Relative lack of dietary calcium
Chronic dehydration
High sodium diets

Most of the oxalate-heavy foods mentioned are generally quite healthy, and it would appear as though only a small percentage of the population is oxalate-sensitive.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 10, 2021)

TODAY said:


> This appears to be true for people with a genetic proclivity towards kidney stone formation, but dietary oxalate is only one factor. Other factors include:
> 
> 
> High protein diets
> ...



All of that is true, but there are some other mitigating factors. With the advent of supply chain and supermarkets, we have access to oxalate rich foods year-round, as opposed to only during harvesting and warmer seasons as our ancestors would've had. During the winter they would've lived primarily on meat and their bodies would detox from the oxalates. 

Nowadays we eat them all year around.  

Calcium tends to counteract some of those oxalates, and supplemental calcium is definitely beneficial if you eat a lot of them.

I personally have not yet had any problems with oxalate rich foods, and I have typically eaten a lot of them.


----------



## blundig (Nov 10, 2021)

Popped on here and in a few minutes gleaned some good info from Today and Blusoul24. Good deal for me.


----------



## blundig (Nov 12, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> Maybe If you stop fucking your dick with a screwdriver that could help the pissing blood situation @blundig


Lol. I take it your school file was never stamped in big letters: GIFTED


----------



## blundig (Nov 12, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Hope he's at least using some electro stimulation through said screwdriver sounding fuck stick


LOL. At your apparent age your balls are not big enough to be shrinking any smaller with the juice.


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 12, 2021)

blundig said:


> LOL. At your apparent age your balls are not big enough to be shrinking any smaller with the juice.


Just small enough to fit in your mouth, just large enough for you to choke. 😘


----------



## blundig (Nov 12, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Just small enough to fit in your mouth, just large enough for you to choke. 😘


I rest my case.      
But I don't have my test results back, so you could still have the last laugh.


----------



## rawdeal (Nov 12, 2021)

Back to FACTS we might all learn from, sans jokes, after a commercial break ? .......


----------



## blundig (Nov 29, 2021)

Turns out there are a large group of big kidney stones causing the bleeding, they're too big to pulverize by ultrasound or pass, so the choices are to operate to take them out or wait and see what happens. The latter is too risky if they start to move again so I'm going to have the operation. They go in from the side of the waist through the kidney and pluck them out. I also have an infection but that's not a big issue.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 29, 2021)

Damn...thought this was gonna be a troll thread..

I wanted to say period dick so bad, but apparently this isn't a laughing matter 😔

I have no information to offer....carry on


----------



## snake (Nov 29, 2021)

Let them cut you open. You really dont want to pass them on your own. That will put the toughest guys  his knees. Oh its not all in one shot.

Best wishes my man


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 29, 2021)

blundig said:


> Turns out there are a large group of big kidney stones causing the bleeding, they're too big to pulverize by ultrasound or pass, so the choices are to operate to take them out or wait and see what happens. The latter is too risky if they start to move again so I'm going to have the operation. They go in from the side of the waist through the kidney and pluck them out. I also have an infection but that's not a big issue.



Hey brother, so glad that it turned out to be this and not something more severe. Really happy for you that now at least you know what's going on and what to do about it and that the end is in sight.


----------



## blundig (Nov 29, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> Hey brother, so glad that it turned out to be this and not something more severe. Really happy for you that now at least you know what's going on and what to do about it and that the end is in sight.


Thanks. It's not cancer so I'm relieved.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 29, 2021)

blundig said:


> Turns out there are a large group of big kidney stones causing the bleeding, they're too big to pulverize by ultrasound or pass, so the choices are to operate to take them out or wait and see what happens. The latter is too risky if they start to move again so I'm going to have the operation. They go in from the side of the waist through the kidney and pluck them out. I also have an infection but that's not a big issue.


thanks for updating us. Glad you got an answer, and good luck with your procedure.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 29, 2021)

TKe care of yourself brother. I’ll be praying for you. Get well.


----------



## blundig (Nov 29, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> TKe care of yourself brother. I’ll be praying for you. Get well.


Thanks _very _much.


----------



## Dex (Nov 29, 2021)

Yikes. No man wants to see blood coming out of their PP. Good luck with the procedure. I'm assuming they will have to treat the infection first.


----------



## blundig (Nov 29, 2021)

Dex said:


> Yikes. No man wants to see blood coming out of their PP. Good luck with the procedure. I'm assuming they will have to treat the infection first.


Good point. The urologist is sending me to this guy at Yale that does the more complicated kidney stone cases, given their large size and number, so there will be time to fix the infection. The unavailability of Cipro due to supply chain issues hasn't helped.


----------



## Iamnatty (Nov 29, 2021)

Is there anything about your diet that you think caused the stones?  I hope I never have to go through a kidney stone. Do you drink alot of water daily ?


----------



## blundig (Nov 29, 2021)

Iamnatty said:


> Is there anything about your diet that you think caused the stones?  I hope I never have to go through a kidney stone. Do you drink alot of water daily ?


That's a little indefinite scientifically, though there are factors considered at play, and drinking water is one and is not my strong suit. I used to take a lot of vitamin c, which some feel is implicated, as well as salt, animal protein, IBS which I used to have, heredity of course.


----------

